# The Hearing Aid



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2014)

After much nagging from his wife, Sam was visiting the audiologist.  Yes, he would need hearing aids and they ranged in price from $10.00 to $2,000, was what he was told.  

“I’ll try the $10.00 pair” Sam said.  

The nurse placed the hearing aids into his ears and hung a wire around his neck.  
“Does the wire really have to be around my neck?” asked Sam.  

“Why of course!” replied the nurse.  “You think these things in your ears do anything?!  It’s the wire around your neck – it makes people talk louder!”


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Sep 21, 2014)

Michael just got his hearing aids about 3 months ago. He got them through the VA, and he was doing fine enjoying all the sound he had been missing. Then we went back to his adjustment appointment, which went well, until the technician told him that the first one lost or damaged one was free, but after that they would be $5,000.00 for each one. Now he so worried about loosing them, that I have to push him to wear them. :tapfoot:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2014)




----------

